# Jon's journey to the ab's



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Time for a journal.

Stats,

Age 43

Height 6ft

Weight 92kg

BF no idea

Aim, see the Abs. Get rid of the stored energy round the middle..

I've been training for years, a bit on and off but the last 6 months nothing but clean food, diet log, 2-3 training routines in that time and generally happy with what I'm doing. BUT, holiday in 14 weeks so plenty of time to get into the best shape I've ever been &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

The other part is if I don't do it now, when will I.

4 day split at the mo;

M -Chest, tri's

T- Legs

W- Cardio

Th- Shoulders

F- Cardio

Sa- Back, bi's

Su- day of rest, amen

Ditching this next week after a 6 week run to return to a 3 day Pull-Push-Legs route.

I mainly work round compound moves, love dead's, bench and not so much squats , sissy gym only has a smith machine so a bit stuck.

PB's @ DL 170kg Bench 140kg Squat 160kg (smith) happy with these and a good progression for me in the last 6 months.

Anyhow, turn to cutting;

Current per day average of- fat 105g protein 287g carb's 161g , all clean, protein shake twice a day, oats in the am and plenty of tuna, chicken, eggs, broccoli, good fats. Calories 2400 to 3000 per day. Creatine/Glutamine regular.

Havent had more than a pint in 6 months or a bacon roll and for me thats MAD, and i didn't find it that hard :innocent: It helps the wife wants to do figure comp soon so no choc's, beer, crisps,cakes anywhere in the house........couldnt have done it otherwise.

Cardio is light at the mo (30 min steady) 3 days a week, this will increase over the next 2-3 weeks till I get to the point where I dropping fat (I hope).

Had a couple of times when I feel 'down', on the low calorie cardio days, i maybe think im dropping carbs to low 140g on some days....open to advice.

I'll get some pics up in the next couple of days and look to update the log every day (try) and pics every 3-4 weeks.

That's the plan, let the fun begin. :thumbup1:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

just finished cardio, 30 min fairly light.

Weight 91.1 kg, would norm weigh at Friday noon but off for a day.

- .9 kg since last Friday, keep going like that then fine, although x 14 weeks may leave me a bit 'thin'.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Shoulders last night -

DB overhead press 4 x 8 pyramid to last set 34kg *PB* :thumb: although to 6.

Upright row 4 x 8 45 kg fast and slow sets

Side raise cable 4 x 8 15 kg trying to isolate as much as poss.

Rear peck deck 3 x 8 60kg same as above.

Short and sweet. Struggled to get 30s over me head 3 months ago for 1rm, so come on a bit.

Day off today and back workout Saturday, not trimming to much weight at the mo but plenty of time....

Have a good weekend all, enjoy Seni or stage if your up.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Picture 19th May 2010 - 92 kg approx, what BF ??

Got a 1 pack, its a start


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a weekend, Mrs was bad with the sh*ts so nothing done this weekend. Now im feeling iffy and think im going to see me sarny again fairly soon.........watch this space :cursing:

update; Losing weight VERY rapid at the mo.....not as planned :whistling:

And for those that look at me thread, a pic of the good ladies pins......working on legs for figure in the near future. Keeps me motivated:cool:

Got to get some interest somehow...... :thumbup1:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

After my weekend from hell, back to the gym tonight....

Going to be on a 3 day Pull-Push-Legs for the next 8 weeks.

As is happens starting with Pull tonight :confused1: Push Thursday then Legs Saturday due to the Mrs Birthday Friday (off to London village for the day).

Diet .

1st - Whey 30g - 75g oats with dates and red berry mix.

2nd- 150g Chicken/20g almonds

3rd- Tin tuna mix salad/ Flax oil on this

4th- Tin tuna - apple

workout

Whey - banana, handfull of dates

5th- Chicken or fish with broccili

6th- either cottage cheese or whey with Glutamine.

Couple of omega 3 supps, green tea, multi vit.

Thats my diet most days, dropping the whey banana cut oats on non workout days.

3000 cals 200g carb 280 prot 80g fat on workout days

2500 cals 160-140g carbs 290 prot 100g fat non workout.

Upping my cardio from today, 45 min at lunchtime for 3/4 times per week.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hahaha I didn't read the thread and then thought those were your legs mate.

good luck for the journey pal.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> hahaha I didn't read the thread and then thought those were your legs mate.
> 
> good luck for the journey pal.


 :thumb: ha ha, if there was a prize for the first post that wasnt me you would win........... i have feeling that if the Mrs did all this then she would have a better following 

Thanks anyway, cheers :beer:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wednesday night.

Pull day

I would norm go with Dead lifts 1st or 2nd, but as ive been feeling ill and lacking energy thought i leave for another time.

3 x 8 wide grip pull ups - really suprised myself i can get these fairly easy now,going to weight it next week.

3 x 8 single arm rows - 36kg

2 x 10 shrugs - 38kg

3 x 8 narrow grip cable pull - on the max now so will have to re plan.

3 x 8 BB curls - 40 kg

2 x 8 hammer curl 20 kg

Overall felt good, come today ive still got a bug so not happy :confused1:

Push tonight, will give it a go sub max maybe.

Want to work me shoulders so go with plenty of pressing i think.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Thursday Night*.

Complete washout, no way im recovered from the bug.

Did a fast routine just to get the body moving, not good but expected maybe.

*Friday*

Day by Camdem Lock, great day drinking (fizzy water:whistling and attacking the market, great fun..... :beer:

*Saturday*

Leg day and the same as Thursday, still not right so bit of cardio and cant wait till im back at 100%

Weight is steady at 90.2 kg, down to having the trotts most the week and not being hungry.

**Note to self* - dont push the body when it aint ready.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

don't be disheartened mate, if you keep writing the audience will come. It just takes a while to get people to look at your journals as there are so many new posts, its easy to suddenly end up on the 3rd page and then you're overlooked.

as for training when ill, I feel its always best to get rid of any illness before starting training again, as when lifting you're putting alot of stress on your body so I reckon you're only prolonging the fight against the illness.

Training looks good though mate, keep it up. (plus you're starting out bigger than I've got in a year so thats good for ya!)

Dan


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Dan, cheers mate :thumbup1: .....ill keep posting, doing it for me more than anything else, but posts and tips from all are most welcome......helps me keep motivated.

Your right with being ill, but weight training is a habit i think, difficult to miss for to long. Feeling 100 times better today after a re-fuel weekend, just takes a few days to get the energy up.

Heres to a new week :bounce:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monday*.

Back/pull day

3 x 8 wide chin ups overhand - getting good at these now so will add weight from next week.

4 x 10 one arm row - 36kg

3 x 8 close grip seated cable pull - 120kg slow and steady

3 x 8 close grip lat pull down - 86kg same as above

3 x 8 bb curl - 35kg same as above

2 x 12 db hammer time, faster move

dropped cals from today to approx 2400, carbs round me workout, pro/fats later in day.

Been shopping for a wedding and well fitted into a 34in waist, 1st time for many a year so happy with that.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> *Monday*.
> 
> Back/pull day
> 
> ...


nice one mate, 36kg for 10 rowing is good.

and well done for getting in those 34's mate, I'm currently wearing 36's for work, but have the belt on the maximum tightness so reckon I could get away with 33's-ish (just can't be RS'd to go shopping for some til I wear the 36's out haha)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

good luck dude .. will be watching

misses is SEXI well from what i see lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sizar said:


> good luck dude .. will be watching
> 
> misses is SEXI well from what i see lol


aye more pics required I think!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lol wouldn't hurt would it ..

is not nice asking for man's wife pic .. lol be nice


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

only joking dude, anyway jon started it by trying to bribe us all with wife pics in the first place haha


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> only joking dude, anyway jon started it by trying to bribe us all with wife pics in the first place haha


 :lol: Blame him lol


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> lol wouldn't hurt would it ..
> 
> is not nice asking for man's wife pic .. lol be nice


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ok, Ok ill get a couple more ( there goes any interest in what im doing) gota be careful, she's on this site and ill get hanged by the dangles if (when) she finds out.

Anything keep you guys happy :thumbup1:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> nice one mate, 36kg for 10 rowing is good.
> 
> and well done for getting in those 34's mate, I'm currently wearing 36's for work, but have the belt on the maximum tightness so reckon I could get away with 33's-ish (just can't be RS'd to go shopping for some til I wear the 36's out haha)


Cheers dude, havent seen much movement in me weight but def getting 'slimmer'. Thats what started me on all this, went to 36, then 38 and have a picture and look huge. Cant see me abs yet but feel good so what the hell. :bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate it's all doable with good diet and cardio .. been there done that .. i never thought i would get in the condition i did .. have a look on my page .. i was 16.5 carrying loads of fat lol ..


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> mate it's all doable with good diet and cardio .. been there done that .. i never thought i would get in the condition i did .. have a look on my page .. i was 16.5 carrying loads of fat lol ..


Your right, i just need to be consistent....1st time for years im managing it and seeing some results, great transformation on your side, gives me something to aim for :thumbup1:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tuesday* - Push day

3 x 8 - bench press - last 2 sets at 95kg, going steady on this but getting there

3 x 8 - inc bench db - 34 kg

3 x 12 - machine overhead - 50 kg, did a 4th set to fail....killerrr

4 x 10 dips - couple slow, couple fast

shortish time due to work but felt good even though an early one and i dont do early


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> *Tuesday* - Push day
> 
> 3 x 8 - bench press - last 2 sets at 95kg, going steady on this but getting there
> 
> ...


anythings better than nothing matey :beer:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> anythings better than nothing matey :beer:


Your right, but hate the gym early, no atmosphere, no energy and full of mums.

Then again, i moan enough about the evenings, everythings full, cant hear yourself think and full of girls........could be worse i suppose :whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lol girls WOW what gym do you go to lol no girls in mine .. no female for that matter lol

i used to train at 5:30am lol how about that


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being able to train before going to work, unfortunately I'm at work at 630 in the morning so the gym staff aren't even out of their beds by then haha.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> lol girls WOW what gym do you go to lol no girls in mine .. no female for that matter lol
> 
> i used to train at 5:30am lol how about that


5.30 am, fck.... the thought of it makes me cold.....ill do early if i have to, just dont seem to have the energy.

as for girls, i go to a tarts gym, loads of cardio and postage stamp lifting area, pick up joint for the local lads i feel, as i train with the Mrs i wouldnt know.

.....then again, i did meet her at the gym :whistling:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wednesday *- leg day

4 x 8 squat rack - last 2 sets 100kg, pause at the bottom

then, as im trying to work harder/intense;

superset leg press and leg ext

3x8 each LP 161KG/ LE 115KG

then 15,20,25 leg press at 178kg 30 sec rest.

3 x 8 Stiff leg deads 70kg

2 x 8 leg curl 91kg

And i felt fried, but good (knackered) :thumbup1: roll on next week.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice session matey.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> *Wednesday *- leg day
> 
> 4 x 8 squat rack - last 2 sets 100kg, pause at the bottom
> 
> ...


love leg session usually feel nakared for few days .

superet and dropset are great to fatigue the muscle .. i love it

well done dude nicely done


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Did superset last night combining leg extensions and hack squat and then fininshed with walking lunges.

Even thinking of dropping squats now - getting more from hack squats for some reason.

Would do supersets more often but gym is to busy to be able to do that - but last night was nice and quiet.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Was a good sesh, needed to up it a bit as im not sure im pushing myself on legs.

Squats i do, but sometimes push the weight not the muscle thing....hense the pause at the bottom, that worked 

Will def carry on with super setting, me and the Mrs alternate to keep machines which helps.

Didnt tell her what we were doing so woke her up a bit, imagine just finishing a hard 20 rep, think your finished, then being told to do 25 rep :lol: :lol:.......was funny.

Saw the superset idea on Sky, Dean Ash and Eddie ??? program, gave me a few idea's.

Dagman72, he did lunges as well, did you catch it ??


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Do not have Sky or Virgin media mate - I know, probably the only person in the UK who does not - happy with my five channels 

Love walking lunges to finish quads


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Do not have Sky or Virgin media mate - I know, probably the only person in the UK who does not - happy with my five channels
> 
> Love walking lunges to finish quads


 :thumb: :thumb : me too .. Can't afford it .. spend all my money on roids :lol:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> :thumb: :thumb : me too .. Can't afford it .. spend all my money on roids :lol:


Now i know why im not growing 

And agree, lunges hurttttt


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I struggle with lunges, feel like my knee caps are splitting in 2.

I'll just stick with leg press, extensions and curls, calf raises.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i change my leg session around each session so as every other body part

i find doing this keeps my body guessing

and my strength is going up really well


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> i change my leg session around each session so as every other body part
> 
> i find doing this keeps my body guessing
> 
> and my strength is going up really well


I think thats where im at, keeps it interesting and cant always get to the bit of kit planned, and i wont stand around waiting.

Legs 'know' i had a good sesh, so will do a bit varied from now on, those 25 rep sets really kill.

*Thursday/Friday*

No weights, 45min cardio each day.

Friday update - 90kg after my 45min cardio, 1lb loss a week at the mo, target 1.5-2lb so will drop another 200cals per day and up cardio. Happy its still coming down though.

Looking forward to Saturday for a mixed workout on light weights followed by a heart renching, teeth pulling couple of hours in the evening :whistling:

*C'mon England * :bounce:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> Legs 'know' i had a good sesh


haha snap, check out my latest journal post. lol.

yeah was a good enough game, just wish they wouldn't always fanny around in midfield/defence and end up continuously passing it back to our goalie, get it forward and in the oppositions half dick-eds!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mate, watching England play is f'ing hard. Lost my voice by the 2nd half 

Really is hard work.........

Anyway, ill check out your log.

*Saturday*

Mix up day, started with deadlift and trying to keep test to a min;

10 x 80

10 x 100

10 x 100

8 x 140

6 x 160

Then a mixture of BB 'pop ups' with 50kg and front squats, 50-60 reps

Got me heat going, then 20 min cross trainer to slow down.

Enjoyed it.....

*Sunday*, day of rest amen;

Walk the dog, visit the pub, do NOTHING.

So, can Hamilton prove we can win something today, cracking weekend for sport :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

gotta appreciate the rest day buddy


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> gotta appreciate the rest day buddy


After all the fun Saturday, needed it, although watching Hamy win the GP got the heart going again.

Then watching the Jurmans slaughter the Assies brought it all into perspective.....we might as well come home sooner than later, save all me stress :whistling: all good fun.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree about the 25 reps killing. I did 3 sets of 20 reps at 200kg on the leg press machine as someone was using the leg press where you can load up a lot on and I felt it a lot more. I felt so light headed and sick that I couldn't even complete my tri cep work out after wards. I might add that in at the very end all the time or maybe once every few weeks.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> I agree about the 25 reps killing. I did 3 sets of 20 reps at 200kg on the leg press machine as someone was using the leg press where you can load up a lot on and I felt it a lot more. I felt so light headed and sick that I couldn't even complete my tri cep work out after wards. I might add that in at the very end all the time or maybe once every few weeks.


I find with legs i have to work harder to get the 'feel'. I got used to slow repping, 2 sec's up 2 sec's down, then doing 25 at a good weight at a faster rate really worked.

Good just to change speed, weight, reps, sets every so often to get some intensity going. Easy to go through the motions and get very little out of it  I say leg day is the one i hate, but its the one you should really know your working.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

AI I don't think I'd do it every session, every couple of sessions for a change I reckon.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> AI I don't think I'd do it every session, every couple of sessions for a change I reckon.


Same here :thumbup1:

*Monday* - Push

Seated DB press

4 x 8 - 34kg 2nd set, 30kg 3rd, 25kg 4th then drop set to fail.

Bench DB Press

3 X 8 - 42.5KG 1st set, 40kg 2nd, 35kg 3rd.........def know im low carb :cool2:

Lat Raise

3 x8 - 12.5 kg

Rear peck

3 x 10 - 56 kg

Dips

3 x 8 - need to weight next week as getting through 'easyish'

Dont look a lot, but 16 sets is the norm for us, bout an hour...... will do bench 1st next week as hitting shoulders 1st does kill it a bit.

Legs tonight, thats going to be hard


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice one johnny boy hows everything .. diet cardio and training ? hope is all going well bud


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye you can tell when you're not eating much as the energy and strength does diminish quickly.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> nice one johnny boy hows everything .. diet cardio and training ? hope is all going well bud


A Sizar, going well bud, dropping a bit a week so going in the right direction. Kicking in more cardio most days, enjoying it really.

Got a wedding this weekend, some hog roast thing going on so that will be interesting, me and the Mrs already talking bout how much 'salad' to have 

Hows it with you, you training for anything at the mo or just keeping lean


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> A Sizar, going well bud, dropping a bit a week so going in the right direction. Kicking in more cardio most days, enjoying it really.
> 
> Got a wedding this weekend, some hog roast thing going on so that will be interesting, me and the Mrs already talking bout how much 'salad' to have
> 
> Hows it with you, you training for anything at the mo or just keeping lean


Glad is all going well .. Cardio can be boring but it has to be done .. you can add abit boxing training into your routine .. great for cardio and burn the calories off. and it's more fun than tredmill

i am just adding size at the mo and trying to stay as lean as i can .. obviously I am no near as lean as i used to be .. but i am around 45 LB heavier so it aint bad over all .. i have been heavier than this .. so nothing shocks me lol :laugh:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> Glad is all going well .. Cardio can be boring but it has to be done .. you can add abit boxing training into your routine .. great for cardio and burn the calories off. and it's more fun than tredmill
> 
> i am just adding size at the mo and trying to stay as lean as i can .. obviously I am no near as lean as i used to be .. but i am around 45 LB heavier so it aint bad over all .. i have been heavier than this .. so nothing shocks me lol :laugh:


Just checked out your profile pics and you def put some size on, at least you know you can shift it when you want.....still leaner than me by a long way :cool2:

Using Saturdays now as a 'mix it up' workout, higher rep/speed. Love to do some boxing/grappling training to make it interesting but that would be a different gym, not to many good'uns round here.

When i win the lottery and all that


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> Just checked out your profile pics and you def put some size on, at least you know you can shift it when you want.....still leaner than me by a long way :cool2:
> 
> Using Saturdays now as a 'mix it up' workout, higher rep/speed. Love to do some boxing/grappling training to make it interesting but that would be a different gym, not to many good'uns round here.
> 
> When i win the lottery and all that


Yeah when i get into diet mode .. strict as fook.. till i get the desired result. hammering cardio.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye looking good in the pics sizar, pretty much what I'm aiming for I reckon.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tuesday* - legs

Squats

4 x 10 - up to 117.5kg last set, 1 sec pause at the bottom

Hack Sq

4 x 8 - 115kg last 2 sets, slowww.... and it Burns

SLDL

3 x 10 - 70kg

Leg ext

3 x 8 115kg, 1 more peg to go and thats the stack :cursing:

2 x8 single leg press - 98kg ....fooked by now, go home

Ate dinner, broccoli (again) tuna (again) with an anchovy that made all the difference.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> *Tuesday* - legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Have you tried doing higher reps on legs .. works good ..


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> Have you tried doing higher reps on legs .. works good ..


Done that last week, and your right:thumbup1:

Going to do 1 week high and 1 week low, the high reps are harder but need to have more than a week to forget the pain :whistling:

Really want bigger quads, but dont think the diet will help at the mo, already planning a mad bulk come later this year and really hit it.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

done my legs on monday quads are in terrible pain today lol


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> done my legs on monday quads are in terrible pain today lol


The 2nd day hit :rockon: cant wait.......

At least im getting Wednesday to Monday off now, plenty of rest time......in between the cardio :confused1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

As you know I did mine last wednesday and they were still aching if you press the muscle on monday haha.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wednesday* - Pull

Narrow grip pulldown

4 x 10 - last set 97kg, trying to work the muscle

Narrow grip bent over row-cable

3 x 8 - 90kg, new one and just trying out, will do again

Cable reverse hand upright row :confused1:

3 x 10 - 76kg, seen on tv and like it, just dont ask me to explain it.....

Shrugs DB.

3 X 8 - 38kg, ouch

BB Curl

3 x8 - 35kg, nice and slow

Hammer Curl

2 x 8 - 18kg, thats it ive had enough

Good workout, some different exercises, feeling them traps today :thumbup1:

Weigh in Friday, cardio sesh everyday this week so fingers crossed.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

* Friday* - weigh in

89.1 kg today, from 92.7kg on the 12th May is about a 8lb loss in 5 weeks :bounce: :bounce:

Luvley jubley, happy with this, clothes are def a bit lighter, belt a bit looser and all good, OK, came back to work and had custard tart that was brought in lunchtime WTF, its all good.

All done with increased cardio, clean diet with me carbs at -100g per day with a load up on Saturday.

If i can keep a kilo a week loss 

See that 6 pack soon, well fairly soon. Septembers the target.

And Germany just got beat so :lol: :lol: :lol: ill be having a 'small' drink tonight with you lot :beer:

*C'MON ENGLAND*


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> nice one mate


Chhrs dude, hope its going ok for you.

And im not mentioning the footy again, :cursing:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Saturday* - mix up

Deads -

4 x 15, 100 kg just for the hell of it, then a big rest talking footy :confused1: :confused1: then onto

1 x 8, 150 kg

2 x 6, 162 and a half, THAT WAS HARD, nearly keeled over, note* keep breathing:laugh:

A tew kettle bell things to keep the blood going then 3 x 15 min sprints with 5 min rest's on the cycle.

Off to a wedding later with a hog roast :thumb: , bring on the feast. :bounce:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

looking good in the avvy pic mate, training is paying off.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> looking good in the avvy pic mate, training is paying off.


Breath in, cheese :laugh:

Cheers mate, dont like the pic but gota be done.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tuesday *- Push day.

DB Bench press

4 x 8, 42.5kg last 3 set's, feeling that today and funny a fook getting up after last rep.

DB Incline

4 x 8, 35kg

Machine OH press

4 x 8, 60kg, last set to fail, then 4 x neg's

Side raises

3 x 10 cable, 15 kg

1 x 8 DB, 12 kg

Dips

3 x 8 BW and finish.

Energy is a bit down and really struggled to keep control on some of the last sets but kept is going.

Will alternate starting Shoulders/ Chest on Push. All good.....

Dare i say it, C'Mon England.....Plsss


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

go on dude say it say it SAY IT!!

finally a game worth watching.

oh yeah nice one with them weights bud, alot stronger than me, although you look bigger in the avvy so thats ok.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> go on dude say it say it SAY IT!!
> 
> finally a game worth watching.
> 
> oh yeah nice one with them weights bud, alot stronger than me, although you look bigger in the avvy so thats ok.


AT LAST, England played well 'ish. Just the jurmans to beat now and it will be Sir Capello :thumbup1:

Thanks on the weights, feeling that today....and everythings relative with weights, someone will always lift more


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wednesday* - Legs

Squats

3 x 10, 100kg with a pause at the bottom, this is when i new im on a diet :cursing: Its a struggle.

Leg press - Leg ext superset.

4 x 8 each, no rest - forget what weight, needless to say it HURT.

Leg press

2 x 8, 178kg slow

SLDL

3 x 10, 70 kg, by now i was spent.

10 min slow down on a cycle then hobble home.

Love/hate leg day but gota be done, funny looks from the lads at the gym though..........Look he's doing legs, but how does his bi's grow doing that ???????????? Dont know, come on another 20 BB curl set's to go


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Thursday* - Pull

Wide chins

4 x 8 , just failing on last set, keep saying im going to weight these, maybe next week :whistling:

Bent over rows

3 x 10 , 50kg to 60kg last set

Shrugs

3 x 15, 25kg a side, bit lighter this week but more reps

Bent over narrow grip cable row

3 x 8, 60kg working on the contraction

Reverse hand cable pull up

3 x 8, 50 kg nice exercise for traps

Incline DB curls

4 x 8, 17.5kg, bi's a bit fried by now but worked through' just.

Last workout of the week thank you. 3 day split is working and still feeling chest and legs from there workout so need a few days rest.

Saturday for some mix it up cardio and maybe a swim.....

Good weekend all and dont get to burnt.....

Fingers crossed for Sunday, chicken and lean burgers on the BBQ and NO PENALTY'S pls.

C'Mon England :bounce:

Update, weight in Saturday am 88.2kg.....so 10.3lbs over 9 ish weeks, ok with that...........more important, a lad down the gym mentioned i was looking leaner so :tongue: made my day....gona get some pics this weekend see where all this lard has gone from.

Big day tomorrow, beer - ready, BBQ - ready, sun lotion - ??, gona be messy :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one, congrats with that loss matey.

sorry, been a bit bad at checking the forum lately, workout sounds alot better than mine, I thought I did a fair bit until I wrote it down on here and now its like I hardly did anything!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Dan, thanks mate......weight is coming off, very slowly but moving. Cant see much change really, dont think ive got any abs:rolleyes:

Whats wrong with your workout ??? seemed ok, thats the thing though, its easy to change. Im not pushing real hard at the mo due to diet but every so often put the reps up to work harder.....all good.

anyway..

*Monday* - Pull

Wide grip chins

3 x 8, last set to 7 just... slow as poss.

One arm rows

4 x 8, 36 kg

seated narrow grip cable rows

4 x 8, 96kg - last two sets bent over style, this seems a better feel

Shrugs

3 x 8, 36kg

Incline db curl

3 x 8, 18kg

Finish, home and no more football, watched tennis :cursing: instead.

C'Mon Murrey :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> Im not pushing real hard at the mo due to diet


what what what, thats not good enough mister, get trying harder!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> what what what, thats not good enough mister, get trying harder!


Ok, your right im a slacker 

Leg day today, oh' what a bugger but, am seeing some growth after all that cursing


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I like leg day cos I can lift decent weights, not these pi** poor little weights that the rest of my body only just seems to be able to move haha.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> I like leg day cos I can lift decent weights, not these pi** poor little weights that the rest of my body only just seems to be able to move haha.


Im hate the thought more than the workout, maybe cuz i know it hurts so much


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> Im hate the thought more than the workout, maybe cuz i know it hurts so much


haha thats what I'm thinking about for my next big bike ride lol.

by the way mate, thats a sweet looking ride in your avatar, love the old muscle cars.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> haha thats what I'm thinking about for my next big bike ride lol.
> 
> *by the way mate, thats a sweet looking ride in your avatar, love the old muscle cars.*


Gota love em' didnt like my bod pics.....who does???

Put that up as a bit of a dream (like seeing my ab's before i die:laugh

Had a few yanks in my 20's but seem to be spending time on the garden in my 40's. That and being a gym rat....... big block Chevelle one day soon though:bounce:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha I quite like a bit of gardening, seems a bit relaxing after a long week at work.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tuesday* - Legs

Leg ext

warm up then

2 x 10 - 98kg, 1 x 8 - 112kg, 1 x 6 119kg (pb) then 5 x 98 kg....killer

Squats

5 x 10 working to 112kg last set

Leg press

3 x 20, 178kg

SLDL

3 X 10, 70 kg

Leg Curl

3 x 8, 91 kg last set 98kg

Good sesh and doing Leg Ext 1st def added to the feel during the workout and today :cursing: will do that again.....


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> haha I quite like a bit of gardening, seems a bit relaxing after a long week at work.


Thing is your right, very relaxing........but id still like to be rumbling around in a V8 if i had the choice:thumbup1:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wedesday* - Push

DB Bench press

4 x 8, 42.5kg last set 45kg (pb)

DB Inc Bench press

4 x 8, 37.5kg all sets, going up next week :thumbup1:

BB seated overhead press

1 x 25, 30kg

1 x 15, 35kg

2 x 8, 35kg with 4 x negatives

DB Lat raises

3 x 8, 12.5kg

Dips

3 x 8, BW

Target is the 50 KG DB for press then inc, then overhead (one day) 

Good workout, next week shoulders 1st :bounce:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

hey mate nice journal just noticed where your from....

just down the road mate.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

shauno said:


> hey mate nice journal just noticed where your from....
> 
> just down the road mate.


Hi dude, thanks for the note :thumbup1: , where you then ??, im in sunny Duston Northampton.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Not losing any weight this week it seems, but had a measure up :whistling:

from end of March to end of June 2010

lost 3 inch from the belly, bout belly button height

lost 2 inch from me waist

And

gained .8 inch on me biceps :thumbup1:

gained 1.1 inch on me chest

gained .9 inch on each thigh, slightly more on me right one :confused1:

So all is good, def better shape but no Abs yet........i will keep going

That all on the back of losing just under 9 lbs in the same period, not alot for 3 months but its not a race (could do with a bit more though)


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one matey, good when you can see the changes coming.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> nice one matey, good when you can see the changes coming.


Thanks bud, thing is i cant see any difference....maybe cuz i look everyday:rolleyes:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

pics every month or so mate. I took one the other day just not got round to uploading it yet, doubt theres much change from last time anyway haha


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> pics every month or so mate. I took one the other day just not got round to uploading it yet, doubt theres much change from last time anyway haha


Ill get some pics next couple of weeks, you first :tongue:

Cant see me abs yet, just feel like im shrinking


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Weekend of cardio, great....

Then* Monday* - Push

Shoulders 1st for a change,

Machine overhead press

3 x 10, 60 kg

1 x 8, 65 kg + 3 negs

BB Bench press

3 x 8, 80kg doing shoulders 1st really done me in for this one..

BB inc press

4 x 10, 40kg last set + 4 negs

Side raise

3 x 10, 12kg

Dips

3 x 8 BW.

Doing shoulders 1st is ok, but cant get anywhere on chest after, back to chest 1st next week 

Not losing any weight at the mo but sure my waist is getting slimmer, have to look at my diet again.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well if waist is slimmer and you're not down on weight then you must be up on muscle mate so all's good.

still a good looking workout though bud, but I hear ya on the lack of any power if you do shoulders before chest. I've started sneaking some shoulder stuff into back day, as you're meant to be able to do bi's tri's twice a week so that fits in ok.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cheers Dan, im hoping its turned to muscle :thumb: maybe kidding myself

*Tuesday* - Legs

Leg Ext

4 x 8, 112kg, last set 119kg then 15 x 98kg

Leg press

4 x 15, 178kg (max on the machine) last set 20, then 6 x max slowly....

Hack squat

3 x 8, 115kg.........this one hurts (pussy)

SLDL

3 X 8, 80 kg

Leg curls

2 x 8, 98kg

then 15 min slow cardio to get some feeling in me legs


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

don't be down on yourself mate, any kind of training must help somehow, be it fitness, strength, muscle etc. All better than slobbing on the couch eh.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wednesday* - Pull

Wide grip chins

4 x 8, BW

Single arm DB row

3 x 8, 37.5kg

Wide grip row, 2 sets seated - 2 sets bent over

4 x 8, 95kg

Shrugs DB

3 x 8, 37.5kg

Lat pull down

3 x 12, 64kg, struggled due to a 'pinch' in me arm :confused1:

Going to change workout next week to more a high rep fast job. Burn some cals i hope :thumb:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Friday* - weigh in

Down to 88.2kg :thumb: happy with that from 89.2 last week......

Have been pinching the other half's Lipo 6 plus nabbing some ASGT this week so 'maybe' made a difference.

Ones thing for sure, the ASGT def gives me a buzz from 2 minutes after taking for a couple of hrs, ive ordered another tub.

The only other thing this week is im not sleeping that well, feel a bit wired so maybe what im taking or its just to bloody hot.....

Good weekend all, off to Camden for the day and BBQ ready for action soon. :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one matey, when you say pinching do you mean she doesn't know your nicking it from her??? naughty naughty.

workout looked good, 4 sets of 8 chinup is good matey, I keep trying for more but after a few I'm just dead!!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> nice one matey, when you say pinching do you mean she doesn't know your nicking it from her??? naughty naughty.
> 
> workout looked good, 4 sets of 8 chinup is good matey, I keep trying for more but after a few I'm just dead!!


Well, pinching as in she know's where its going, then get nagged to get her some more as she likes it.......so it all costs in the end 

Thanks on the chins, struggled with 6 reps a few months back so somethings getting better.....


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye you're doing well kid.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> aye you're doing well *kid*.


Mate, thanks....my dad used to call me kid......good days :thumb:

Weights coming off still, taking more pills than a junky and feel hotter than a hot thing :confused1: and on some of dat AGST, def works for me pre workout, although im not sleeping well........anyway;

*Monday* - Push

Bench Press

4 x 8, 80kg to 95 kg last 2 sets.....fcking struggle with the new bench's at the gym. The 'hooks' are just a bit further out and i keep hitting them on the way up........get the old ones back:confused1:

DB Bench press

4 x 8, 37.5kg all the way.

BB overhead press

2 x 8

2 x 15 all with a 35kg, burny burn then 2 x negs burn burn baby

DB side raise

3 x 8, 12.5kg and nearly good form all the way, easy to get wrong i feel.

Dips

4 x 8 BW some fast some slowwww to get a bit of feel.

All good, legs tonight........


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice sesh mate, 95's on the BP ain't bad at all, ****es on my little 60's or whatever I'm currently killing myself with.

and just lay a bit further down the bench, I think the ideal start position is to have the bar level with your chin (or maybe it was your eyes - oh I can't remember :ban: )


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> nice sesh mate, 95's on the BP ain't bad at all, ****es on my little 60's or whatever I'm currently killing myself with.
> 
> and just lay a bit further down the bench, I think the ideal start position is to have the bar level with your chin (or maybe it was your eyes - oh I can't remember :ban: )


Hey dude, happy with the Bench, trying to get to 50kg DB at some point.....they look big but im bigger  and your right with my form but after doing things one way for so long ihate changing, but hitting the grabs on the way up does me in big style.

Tuesday - legs

Leg ext

4 x 12, 91kg to 98 kg last set

Hack sq

4 x 12, 106kg then 115kg last 3 sets - love/hate this one, nearly pass out....pussy

Leg press

1 x 15, 178kg

2 x 20, 178 kg some fast, some slow....

SLDL

3 x 8, 80 kg

Leg curls

2 x 8, 91kg

Love legs:rolleyes: hardest one of the week, pull tonight...row, row, row, pull


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wednesday* - Pull

Wide chins

3 x 8, BW ....i will weight them soon :whistling:

1 arm bent over cable row ( as the bicep boys were in action)

4 x 8, 35kg to 40kg last set -was ok and different to norm...

Shrugs

3 x 10, 37.5 DB each side

Narrow grip pull down

4 x 8, 84kg all the way....got a good feel on this, rather than lean all the way back and pull, which is what the 'lads' seem to be doing :cursing: Ok' bit bitchy today cuz they get in the way 

Cardio next 4 days, cheat night Friday and 'get ready for the weekend'.......only 6 weeks to me hols' cant wait.....1 week in 52 aint alot though....****e, does anyone read this drivel :cool2:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> does anyone read this drivel :cool2:


erm nope... sorry what did you say?

as for the leaning back crew, yeah we have them who end up doing rowing rather than pull downs. Don't see the point myself.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> erm nope... sorry what did you say?
> 
> as for the leaning back crew, yeah we have them who end up doing rowing rather than pull downs. *Don't see the point myself*.


Rant over 

Maybe a new exercise, who can swing the most ????


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah, you win I can't be bothered.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Friday* weigh in

Falling away now......97.2KG today after 30mins mildish cardio  losing about 1kg per week so all good

Thats the lightest ive been in ever, well along time. 3 years ago i was 106.5 kg :cursing: .... 12th May this year 92.7kg so thats 3 stone since the fat days and 13lb since may...........No abs yet but getting closer :beer:

Out for cheat night tonight oh' yes


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice loss mate.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:



> nice loss mate.


Cheers dude, was that happy that i put on 3lb overnight :thumb: steak, pudding and loadsa booze, f'it....first time this year so dont care.

A few cardio sesh's since then so back on the grind, if i get to 84kg by Sept that will be good, but its about how i look not how skinny i am so we shall see. :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

you losing for a target date or just doing what you can on the long and winding road?

I seem to have not lost any fat this year, just lost some size which is very fcuking annoying. sacked it off now but wil resume bulking after the hol.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> you losing for a target date or just doing what you can on the long and winding road?
> 
> I seem to have not lost any fat this year, just lost some size which is very fcuking annoying. sacked it off now but wil resume bulking after the hol.


It all started as i wanted to see me abs, some light at the end of the tunnel now....but along f'ing way off 

And going on holiday in Sept so want to look respectable 

Now, the plan is to get back from the sun and get on the bulk for 4 months over xmas, clean bulk if possible........the Mrs wants to compete in figure next year so we are working together thank god, otherwise neither of us would be able to stick with it. As is happens ive really enjoyed this year cuz i feel im doing something right rather than playing with the gym and crap diet so thats something, really looking foward to bulk time though.

When im back, new journal, new start, new muscle............target them pb's and blast them :thumb:

You will be the same..........

*Tuesday* - Push

Change to more reps this week...

DB bench press.

2 x 20, 30kg flat

1 x 12, 30kg 1st incline

1 x 12, 30kg 2nd incline

1 x 12, 30kg 3rd

1 x 8, 30kg upright

DB pull over

2 x 12, 30kg

Seated side raise

4 x 8, 10kg ...pussy weight but burnt like fck with good form

Close grip smith

3 x 8, 60kg

Thats it...........done with a high tempo and worked pretty well, may change a bit for next week :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye mate, we'll be new men after the holidays.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wednesday* - Legs

Leg ext

4 x 12, 98kg nice one to get started

Leg press

4 x 15, 185kg

Single leg press

2 x 8, 88kg

SLDL

3 X 8, 80kg

Leg curl superset Leg Ext

3 x 98kg

3 x 91kg

All done, fast tempo, good workout i feel.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bit to catch up on...... :whistling:

*Last Thursday* - PULL

Cant remember....................

So went to the Central BNBF Sunday, was a good crowd, lots of tan and enjoyed it, do i have a go next year..........maybe:cool2:

If the abs come along be a shame not to show off, in the masters class, blimey i must be getting old :tongue:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monday* - Push

Bench press

4 x 8, last set 87.5kg, was ok........ok was rubbish

DB inc bench

4 x 8, 35kg all through, had a few dodgy moments but made it

Side raise/ front raise superset

3 x 8, 10kg, 3 x 8, 15kg plate

Pull over

3 x 10, 30kg

Dips

3 x 8, BW

Keeping the tempo up so not so worried about weights, am still losing a bit of weight round the middle so thats good, no abs yet ???? have i got any ???


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tuesday* - Legs

Leg ext

4 x 12, 91kg last set 105kg

Leg press

4 x 8, 178kg last set 189kg

Smith partial squats

3 x 135kg

SLDL

3 x 8, 80kg

Leg curl/ext superset

3 x 8, 98kg and 91kg

Legs are by far the hardest workout, or are my other workouts soft ??????

Pull tonight, then rest from weights till next Monday......will do some deads on Saturday just to keep that up. Cardio every day for 30mins mid day and out for a cheat curry Friday.........thats sorted the week out then :beer:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wednesday* - Pull

Narrow grip pull downs

4 x 8, 84kg to 91kg last 2 sets

Standing Wide grip cable rows

4 x 10, 70kg to 85kg last set

Shrugs on the smith

3 x 8, 80kg

narrow grip chins

3 x 8, bw

Roll on holiday.........a week off sounds goooooood:cool:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Weigh in -

To 86.9kg, so nearlyyyy 1 stone from the start of the journal, was 92.7kg........loads slimmer round the middle and if i tense up, suck in, stand in the shadow i think i can see.....nothing yet :tongue:

But i shall get there :thumbup1:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monday* - Push

DB bench

3 x 8, 40kg

1st inc

3 x 8, 30kg

2nd inc

3 x 8, 30kg

upright

3 x 8, 20kg

Side raise

3 x 8, 12.5kg

DB pull over

3 x 8, 30kg

*Tuesday* - Legs

Leg ext

4 x 12, 98kg to 105kg last 2 sets

Hack Sq

4 x 12, 115kg - this is a killer for me

partial HS

3 x 10, 169kg

Single leg HS

3 x 8, 72kg

SLDL

3 X 10, 80kg

Leg curl - Leg ext superset

3 x 8, 91kg + 98kg

trying to keep the tempo up on the workouts now, feeling it today......those hack Sq are a bugger.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Wednesday* - Pull

Wide grip lat pull down

2 x 8, 77kg

2 x 8, 84kg keeping good form.

Wide grip standing cable row

4 x 10, 90kg

1 x 8, 95kg

Single arm standing cable row

3 x 8 each side with no rest, 55kg

Shrug

3 x 8, 37.5kg

Narrow grip chins

3 x 8, bw

Good workout, like the wide grip cable things as seem to get a good feel in the lats. Cardio next 4 days....weight is about the same as last week, but its not what you lose its what you gain


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> Weigh in -
> 
> To 86.9kg, so nearlyyyy 1 stone from the start of the journal, was 92.7kg........loads slimmer round the middle and if i tense up, suck in, stand in the shadow i think i can see.....nothing yet :tongue:
> 
> But i shall get there :thumbup1:


SNAP!!

heyup kiddo hows the training going?


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

He's back :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Forget my crappy training, how are you and the wife ?????

Did you have a good time, wedding, holiday........

been boring this end, slogging on...........but gota do something :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha its your journal matey, can't be just spouting all my random gossip in here.

anyway, wedding and holiday was brilliant, sophie looked beautiful, weather ranged from 34 to about 50 degrees c during the day and dropped between 27 and 30 something on a night. had the aircon on all night in the hotel room.

nice that you've missed me though buddy haha


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great you had a good hot time :whistling: and im sure the good lady looked a cracker.

Getting to the end of all this now, a couple of weeks on me hols (cant wait), ill get a couple of pics up before i go see if anyone else can see a change......i cant :confused1: def no abs yet but am a bit slimmer.

The gym has got harder with a diet and although not missing workouts been doing some higher rep mixes,supersets all that sort of thing. Really looking forward to getting back eating and trying to get some muscle on.......rock on me hols and getting a bit of tan :bounce:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh yeh, workouts this week........Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday

All, supersets, supersets, supersets and if i see another leg ext machine ill blow it up, whats with the '12 reps easy, 15 reps feel like im going to explode' thing......plus the weight wasnt that high...... nice change to do something else.

Cardio next 4 days, 30 min x trainer and on the bike for a warm down......maybe deadlifts Saturday to keep the side up and off to the NPA at Rugby Sunday...... the Mrs is gunning for the stage next year and she will bomb it, i hope, be a good experience for us though so good times.

Good weekend all :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Personally I'd say supersets are for more advanced builders mate, I'd just stick to the heavy compound stuff until you're packing on some size.

although I could be wrong, maybe thats why I aren't putting much muscle on who knows.

Have a good holiday and forget about training/dieting then come back with the 'I'm gonna get huge' mentality


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi bud, thanks for that..... just doing the supersets to keep the heart rate up, burn some cals i hope and its a nice change to do something else.......try them superset leg ext/leg curls, there really good:whistling: 15 a side x 4 no problem.......

Lost the plot with trying heavy whilst on me diet, apart from deads once a week to keep me going.........just need a week of now, im not getting any younger you know:tongue:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah need to give my knees a little rest between exercises mate.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, time to finish me journal........

I did start with a plan and mostly stuck to it, bloody hard on the diet but got to me abs....just, waist is a 32 from a 36 and more toned all round.

Had a cracking holiday and looking forward to eating clean but good and putting on more size in the coming months.......

Thanks to all those that posted ( Dan :thumbup1: , top man) and others too, it all helps.

New journal up soon with new goals.. and ill get some pics up so you can all see me 5 pack.

Cheers all,

J, :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, glad you've had a good time, and I hope some of my bo**ox info has been of some use lol.

have to let us know about the new journal so we can have some more banter. Look forwards to your future progress. Oh and I've pretty much sorted my diet, i just need to get it chucked in fitday and check on the macros.


----------

